# Favourite Crappy Restaurants



## AJ_DXB (Apr 4, 2010)

Yeah you know these...crappy area....not so well decorated....EXCELLENT FOOD!

Mine is Ravi in Satwa...Great food....amazing value! wudnt take my girl there though  I aint paki but i got a thing for the spice!

Timeout review: 

http://www.timeoutdubai.com/restaurants/reviews/15014-ravi-restaurant


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

I like Al Arrab Lebanese restaurant in DSO, Emirates community next to Spinneys, they have great food for a very good amount of money... I can't call it crappy either but it's still far from a 5-star hotel...


----------



## Ossy (Feb 14, 2010)

Karachi Darbar for the win!!! Awesome Indo-Paki dishes... everyone should try their butter chicken.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Ravis is good, but I would take a girl there (and have done!).

Karachi Darbar is another favourite too.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I'll third the Ravi bit.

Has anyone tried the shack/portacabin (as was) next to the fishermans place just up from Jumeriah beach, called Brqua or similar, great fresh fish and rice (it caters for the fishermen) and all for under a tenner!


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

Samad on Rigga street is a great restaurant and doesn't look crappy.

Iraqi food (masgoof fish, fatty kebabs, great stews with rice).
Also complimentary soup, salad and iraqi tea at the end.

Not 'crappy' like Ravi's which is essentially patio furniture and decidedly average food imo, it has decent decor and usually has a few locals in it as well. 
Portions are mammoth and even without starters you feel bloated and stuffed (Similar to eating Iranian food).

Best part is you'll prob spend around 50-60 AED per head for a great meal.


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

Al Nahda Cafeteria on Damascus Street in Qusais for rotisserie chicken.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Blue cafe (or something similar) in Garhoud right by my office  quality curry and jam packed full of indian and pakistani workers at lunch but go upstairs, bargain


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

The kithen near the AD border as you come back to DXB.
Looks crappy but great food.
Parking not real good though on side of road, park at own risk!


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Buhari in Bur Dubai halfway between the Astoria and the HSBC. Great indian food!


----------



## movinmary (Jan 21, 2010)

How about the Eat and Drink on Al Wasl? Great food, amazing prices and atmosphere...ahhh, not great but the smell of the bbq and shwarmas...amazing. Very good fresh fruit juice too!!!!


----------

